# Start Here > Guest Forum >  OK, so now my account is locked out

## AF2

Any mods around who can let me know why?

----------


## jct74

Account status looks normal to me.  What happens when you try to log in?

----------


## Origanalist

Shunned!

----------


## timosman

Social engineering?

----------


## specsaregood

Clearly the admins are finally clamping down on the Russian bot infestation here on rpfs.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Did the one star bandit hack AF's account?

----------


## brushfire

Someone probably playing games, trying to login with your user id until it gets locked out.

If thats the case, the mods may be able to trace the ip, and even correlate it to any other logins.

There are many situations where the ip can be obfuscated, but I'll not go into that.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Bet I can guess who tried to hack in 5 times before being locked out!

----------


## Root

FREE AF!

----------


## oyarde

Why would anyone do this to an Anti Federalist ?

----------


## dannno

> Why would anyone do this to an Anti Federalist ?


They're Nazis, dude..

----------


## brushfire

> They're Nazis, dude..


Nihilists...

----------


## dannno

> Nihilists...


They were threatening castration, are we going to split hairs here?

----------


## oyarde

Gahhhh , everyone hates nazis .

----------


## Aratus

> FREE AF!


a.s.a.p

----------


## Cleaner44

AF is model citizen of a RPF member in my opinion. We have no higher quality poster. WTF is going on?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Bet I can guess who tried to hack in 5 times before being locked out!


I too have a guess, my guess's account is "under review".

----------


## Swordsmyth

> FREE AF!


We need AF!

----------


## Aratus

> AF is model citizen of a RPF member in my opinion. We have no higher quality poster. WTF is going on?


By comparison...literally I am a lapsed yellowdawg democrat if I think
how I have voted for more than four decades of time. This is puzzling.

----------


## oyarde

> AF is model citizen of a RPF member in my opinion. We have no higher quality poster. WTF is going on?


I like the guy , but do not be fooled by his charming exterior . He is the kind of guy that would smoke a cigar in his pickup with the dog in the cab without wearing a seat belt .

----------


## Danke

> I like the guy , but do not be fooled by his charming exterior . He is the kind of guy that would smoke a cigar in his pickup with the dog in the cab without wearing a seat belt .



"smoke a cigar" He probably does that more often on his boats than in his pickup...  or are you saying "with his pickups?"

----------


## RonZeplin

> I too have a guess, my guess's account is "under review".


Possible double secret probation violation.

----------


## oyarde

> Possible double secret probation violation.


Just under that it says the Mods sent him to North Korea .

----------


## oyarde

> "smoke a cigar" He probably does that more often on his boats than in his pickup...  or are you saying "with his pickups?"


When he is working everyone would already know he is a public menace so all is fair .

----------


## Dr.3D

> I like the guy , but do not be fooled by his charming exterior . He is the kind of guy that would smoke a cigar in his pickup with the dog in the cab without wearing a seat belt .


I never made my dog wear a seat belt when I was smoking a cigar in the car.

----------


## oyarde

> I never made my dog wear a seat belt when I was smoking a cigar in the car.


I bet the leftists hate you two .

----------


## Swordsmyth

How long is it going to take to fix this?

----------


## Danke

> How long is it going to take to fix this?



Enjoy it while it last.

----------


## timosman

> Enjoy it while it last.


In the meantime you can pretend to like Aratus.

----------


## Aratus

> In the meantime you can pretend to like Aratus.


I will BUMP ancient threads by AF as a public service until he's back.
Right now, the RPf's are feeling empty empty empty and have the
look of a ghost town out west a decade after the boom sputtered 
away into dry gulch dust and misfortune. Things are too quiet but
not becuz we all are being extremely polite & considerate of all souls.

----------


## Danke

> In the meantime you can pretend to like Aratus.



You don't give A Rat's Ass.


Edit:

I thought I came up with that, looks like The (gay) One beat me to it.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nformant/page2

----------


## timosman

The mods should unlock the Last Visit field while the search for AF is on - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/memberl...eputation&pp=3
We don't even know if somebody is using the account w/o posting and it's been over 48hrs since he went missing.

----------


## Aratus

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## dannno

He is probably just worried that he is going to lose our bet.

----------


## Aratus

dannno... you did have to remind him of one more reason he needs to get back in!

----------


## Danke



----------


## dannno

Can  @donnay give us some more info on what's going on?

I hope his password wasn't 'password'....

----------


## Aratus

> Can  @donnay give us some more info on what's going on?
> 
> I hope his password wasn't 'password'....



I infer HE is not that lax. Maybe if it's okay to say...

----------


## Swordsmyth

@Brian4Liberty 

What is going on?

----------


## donnay

> Can  @donnay give us some more info on what's going on?
> 
> I hope his password wasn't 'password'....


Sorry, I have no idea what's going on.  He is probably offshore and not able to communicate presently.  No his password, was not "password."  LOL.

----------


## Danke

> Sorry, I have no idea what's going on.  He is probably offshore and not able to communicate presently.  N



what a shame...


how do u know his password?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> what a shame...
> 
> 
> how do u know his password?



Womanly wiles.

----------


## donnay

> what a shame...
> 
> 
> how do u know his password?


I don't know it, but I can assure you it is not "Password."  I honestly have no idea what is going on.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I don't know it, but I can assure you it is not "Password."  I honestly have no idea what is going on.


Are  you sure it isn't drowssap?

----------


## Aratus

> Are  you sure it isn't drowssap?


you are being naughty if you are fishing around
for his password or simply think him to be a tad
bassAckwards or a$$b@ckwards and uninventive.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Can  @donnay give us some more info on what's going on?
> 
> I hope his password wasn't 'password'....





> @Brian4Liberty 
> 
> What is going on?





> Sorry, I have no idea what's going on.  He is probably offshore and not able to communicate presently.  No his password, was not "password."  LOL.


OK. We'll change AFs password to "password".

----------


## AF2

My account file was corrupted/hacked.

I cannot get back in, and a reset can't be done because my email link is a long dead one that I no longer have access to.

I have reached out to mods and Bryan with my current email, requesting assistance in logging back in, but have received no reply.

----------


## oyarde

Now that the Great Anti Federalist has been disappeared at sea and Danke has done nothing , which one of you is going to step up ?

----------


## William Tell

> Now that the Great Anti Federalist has been disappeared at sea and Danke has done nothing , which one of you is going to step up ?


And post People of Walmart pics? I nominate our filthy friend @RJB.

----------


## Raginfridus

AF wanted in connection to missing senior:

----------


## Raginfridus

Aw Christ, AF's taken his illegitimate black daughter Swordsmythe:



Last seen watching Rome smolder.

----------


## Raginfridus

Mods believe AF had sex change to elude ban. Before and After below:

----------


## Swordsmyth

@Anti Federalist

Bind and gag Gilligan now if you want to ever make it home:

----------


## Raginfridus

AF suspect in crucifixion of Jesus. Last seen nursing infant Swordsmyth at the messiah's trial:

----------


## Raginfridus

RMS Liberty Forest has struck an AF-berg. (This is it boys.) The band play Nearer My God To Thee:




Danke circles above the carnage in hopes at least the bar can be saved. Origanalist regrets his entire life, which is ancient indeed.



Zipper was captured sneaking aboard the supporting member life raft dressed as a woman.

----------


## oyarde

> AF suspect in crucifixion of Jesus. Last seen nursing infant Swordsmyth at the messiah's trial:


Who knew  infant Swordsmyth was destined to be so handsome .

----------


## Raginfridus

> Who knew  infant Swordsmyth was destined to be so handsome .


It's the mustache.

----------


## r3v 3.0

I, r3vo, can't seem to log in.

----------


## Jan2017

> Just under that it says the Mods sent him to North Korea .





> . . .  it's been over 48hrs since he went missing.


I hope there hasn't been _too_ much ice in NH . . .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I, r3vo, can't seem to log in.


 @Brian4Liberty

Is it catching?

First AF and now R3v?

----------


## jct74

> I, r3vo, can't seem to log in.


I'll give Bryan a call tomorrow to see if he can take care of this.  Did you try resetting your password or do you not have access to your registered email either?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I'll give Bryan a call tomorrow to see if he can take care of this.  Did you try resetting your password or do you not have access to your registered email either?


Hey, thanks, seems I can log in now (with my original password, reset attempt failed yesterday).




> Is it catching?
> 
> First AF and now R3v?


It's tough out there in the wilderness, best of luck to him.

----------


## Origanalist

Should we start a chip in for therapy when someone gets locked out?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Is there a hidden key still under the flowerpot by the back door?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Is there a hidden key still under the flowerpot by the back door?


No, we moved it under the fake dog poop.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> No, we moved it under the fake dog poop.


Uhm.  That wasn't fake.  I stepped in it.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Uhm.  That wasn't fake.  I stepped in it.


Yeah, that's why we used the fake poop... nobody wants to pick them all up to find out which one is the fake one.

----------


## oyarde

> Should we start a chip in for therapy when someone gets locked out?


I have been thinking of offering a reward to whoever brings AF back .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I have been thinking of offering a reward to whoever brings AF back .

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Danke

> I have been thinking of offering a reward to whoever brings AF back .



How many beads this time?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> How many beads this time?


I'd ask for beaver pelts and buffalo hides.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Back in, for the time being anyways, until someone starts playing $#@!ing games again.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Back in, for the time being anyways, until someone starts playing $#@!ing games again.


Good to have you back!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Good to have you back!


Thanks.

----------


## oyarde

AF is back from the tropics , hopefully he brought me some tattooed ladies and rum .

----------


## Raginfridus

> AF is back from the tropics , hopefully he brought me some tattooed ladies and rum .


I am very glad the Tindong 1 satellite didn't crash into his mega yacht.

----------


## timosman

> Back in, for the time being anyways, until someone starts playing $#@!ing games again.


So what happened?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So what happened?


Either a corrupted or hacked password file.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So what happened?


Either a corrupted or hacked password file.

----------


## Root

Good to see AF's double post feature still works too!

----------


## timosman

> Either a corrupted or hacked password file.


What is a password file?

----------


## timosman

> Good to see AF's double post feature still works too!


I am really curious how does it happen. His double posts are more than double post filter (15 seconds?) apart.




> The following errors occurred with your submission
> This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between posts.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Good to see AF's double post feature still works too!





> I am really curious how does it happen. His double posts are more than double post filter (15 seconds?) apart.



All of AF's posts are so good they deserve repetition.

----------


## Raginfridus

> All of AF's posts are so good they deserve repetition.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am really curious how does it happen. His double posts are more than double post filter (15 seconds?) apart.


I often am stuck using a very kludgy sat connection.

When it locks up, it will double post.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> So what happened?


CPud made a program that continuously attempts to log into an account?

----------


## Ender

> I often am stuck using a very kludgy sat connection.
> 
> When it locks up, it will double post.


Double posts or not- glad you're back, Bro!

----------


## Danke

> I often am stuck using a very kludgy sat connection.
> 
> When it locks up, it will double post.



Me too, but I don't get the double posts...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Me too, but I don't get the double posts...


I too am envious, one day we may both earn them.

----------


## Danke

> I too am envious, one day we may both earn them.



I think only a switch hitter gets them.

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Ender

> 


*LOL!*

----------

